
Fractional scaling has landed in GNOME 3.32 (and may make it into Ubuntu 19.04) - marco1
https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/5
======
burtonator
Anyone know how this will work in browser and apps like Electron?

All my icons are vectors or fonts so I can scale them proportionally.

I'm still behind the curve on dark mode though..

I saw a reference to a proposed web standard to detect if the user prefers a
dark mode but can't find it now.

~~~
marco1
@media (prefers-color-scheme: light|dark|no-preference) { ... }

[https://drafts.csswg.org/mediaqueries-5/#descdef-media-
prefe...](https://drafts.csswg.org/mediaqueries-5/#descdef-media-prefers-
color-scheme)

------
jdillaaa
finally! been waiting forever for this on my WQHD thinkpad with wayland

edit: good post and discussion here
[https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=GNOME-3....](https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=GNOME-3.32-Fractional-
Scaling)

